# Audi R8 - The Lord Of the Rings



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, I want to show you a car I detailed as a present for a good friend of mine.

Audi R8, in figures :

V8, 4.2 L FSI.
Power 420 BHP.
Top Speed 300+ km/h.
0..100 km/h. in ~4 sec
And all of that dressed in lether and listening to the B&O sound system.... Awesome.

Being a car for the summer, the owner (my friend) keeps the beast locked in a garage during the cold season. He didn't know about this detail until christmas, this work being my gift for him. I had a few helpers (in the person of his mom and girlfriend wich brought me the car without him knowing)

At arrival the car looked like so :



Few "details"







V8 FSI













BANZAAAAI - bird bomb….





What Does This Button Do ??



It rises the spoiler 



Leting us see the mess underneath…..



A filthy engine... blah



The carbon parts on the engine Robert told me that they costed hin 5000 E extra..... FOR REAL...?????



Even dirty as it was I could get a clue about the defects of the paint







Just right 

Ariel.



Michelle.



First Job. Interior.





Vaccumed.
Degreased.
Sonus Leather Cleaner.
3 Layers of CG Leather Treatment.

Reults.





The carbon on the door pannels was hand polished and coated with 2 coats of CG M-Seal.













The Engine.



APC CG Green Clean in diluted 1/1.





If it seats near the engine, on this plate must be some serious information  needs to be properly cleaned



The caps for oil, coolant and powersteering fluid are each one of them a piece of art. Here, agitating on the Power Steering one.



Let the APC work for about 5 mins and the agitated with a brush







Rinsed and dryed with a air gun, the engine looked like this :







Found some swirrls on the carbon parts on the engine, easily removed with Menz 302 and a finish Mirka pad.







2 layers of CG XXX wax were applyed.

Plastic and rubber parts treated with Simoniz Back to Black.

The results of the work so far.









Nighty Night !



Day 2.

I remember that it was very cold that day, the water frozed in the hose so I had to buy a new one.



Sonax Full Effect 1/1.







Working





While the Full Effect made his work I cleaned the more innaccessible parts with a brush and APC 1/4











Agitated.









On the wheels







Where did all that blood came from ?



6 Brake calipers

2 front



2 rear.



another 2 in the rear (for the handbrake).



So far so good.



Rinse.



2BM CG Maxi Suds II

A little sun came to visit.





Claying water + Maxi Suds as libe, Sonus Green clay.

The Hood.



Left and right laterals gaved same result like so :



More contaminated on the rear.



Another rinse and compressed air dryed, left me with this :







All about the details….



So, the car is clean and still outside we can see some defects :

The Hood.





Left rear quarter.



Some RDS on the right side intake.





Once inside, the first job was masking all the areas that could be harmed by machine correction.





Test Area, Ringht rear quarter.



Hmmm, wich one to use ???



Pad LC ornange + Menz S100.

Before.



After.





Under LED.



Under Halogen 50/50.



You can see the scratch on the protecting cover of the LED lamp... this has good definition even without finishing step.



After Finish, LC si Menz 106FA.



Right side door.



50/50



Under 1000 W Halogen.





Working on the rest.



In order to obtain this.. :





It was 2 Am, I thought that was enough for that day, more to do the day after...



Day 3.

So, where were we ???

The Hood !

Before.



After S100, Still some holo's. No problem, that's why we have finishing stage.



Hey presto, a bit of 106 FA and….





The rest of the hood was dine with LC orange + S100 si LC red + 106FA, to have this result.



After.



Some water marks that I had to get rid of.





50/50.



Sunshine on the roof.

Before Correction.



After correction.



I love this pic.



Reflection on the roof.



1000 W on the roof.



1000 W on the hood.



Left A pillar .



Drivers door after.





50/50 on the engine's cover.



Polishing/ correcting stage done.

LSP.

WAC301 CG applyed in 2 layers all the way round.



Except the intakes which because of their color received 2 layers of Dodo Juice Diamind White



And the wheels that got CG Wheel Guard



Before the wax the roof and hood got one layer of CG M-Seal.



AutoSol + Steel Wool.





And because of them :



Tyres dressed with CG Natural Shine. Wheel arches GC Bare Bones.

FINAL.







Comments wellcomed.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice, nice, nice, nice, nice and nice! Looks great mate!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

great work and, write up mate :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome job! Nice garage too!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

amazing work on an amazing car well done matey :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

In one word- gorgeous!

Great work, your mate must've been ectastic.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice and great right up and pics :thumb:

But then I bias to the Marque


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work mate :thumb: 

Loving your garage.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work :O) - surprised as a summer use car he'd parked it up like that to start with...... Nice work and they are a beast of a car.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Simply stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice,good tornaround...


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Great job done. Not the best of weather to be working outside. Nice garage though.


----------



## Tomas. (Nov 28, 2010)

That is one great turnover, mate.


----------



## andrew186 (May 23, 2010)

loads of pics some dont load for me but i can see the important ones

looks great bet it looks stunning in the sun!


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like new now, good job!


----------



## JSnowDude (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

looks superb, but after all that effort, do you worry that it will just get back into the condition it was before?


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

wicked detail, and a very good gift to your friend!


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> looks superb, but after all that effort, do you worry that it will just get back into the condition it was before?


I did all that work form sheer pleasure. I explained how it should be taken care of begining from now.

Anyway, the car was not brand new when he bought it and it had few defects from the previous owner. We'll see anyway.

Thank you for all of your posts.

Most appreciated.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow that is a result. Loving car the R8!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome!! Great turnaround!


----------



## ttrini67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lovely work mate


----------



## Lee Yoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice work, love the laid-back animal pics!

Later,
Lee


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

An Excellent job, on a great car
how many hour did it take in total?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there mate :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lovely results, bet your friend loved that! :thumb:


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

davelincs said:


> An Excellent job, on a great car
> how many hour did it take in total?


Thank you !

The job took around 30 hours -working-


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent job on the Audi, and what a nice car. 

I can't believe how bad condition it was in before you worked on it, your friend must be really busy not to clean it as I'd keep it really clean if it were mine :thumb:


----------



## safreer (Feb 1, 2010)

Just awesome. Great pictures. Any pictures of your mates face when he opening the garage ?


----------



## craig9 (Oct 11, 2010)

great pics and write up!!!
the wife said she felt like she was there
nice


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice work neighbor  Nice before/after pics

Keep up the good work !


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you !


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Great work indeed, top job on an awesome car! I also really like your garage - open, well lit and clear of junk... I am about 3 weeks away from starting construction on a new home with an attached 3-car garage-mahal - apart from a decent flloor, great lighting, sufficient power outlets and ample storage for cleaning tools and supplies, is there anything unusual that you wish you had that you'd recommend I put in it? What would be on your wish-list?


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

hottrod said:


> Great work indeed, top job on an awesome car! I also really like your garage - open, well lit and clear of junk... I am about 3 weeks away from starting construction on a new home with an attached 3-car garage-mahal - apart from a decent flloor, great lighting, sufficient power outlets and ample storage for cleaning tools and supplies, is there anything unusual that you wish you had that you'd recommend I put in it? What would be on your wish-list?


The wish list could be very long.

The must list is more important.

Besides what you have already said, i would add, a good draining system, you never know what kind of operations you need to do, and the water needs somewhere to go.

It is very unpleasant to work in a wet garage.

Other than that..... I can't really think of something important...

Light, light and more light.

Thank You.


----------



## lambo_xx (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow great job!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Fantastic 50/50's and very good write up!!


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great work....

Your friend is a lucky guy to receive a great Christmas present...

Top job... :thumb:


----------

